# Boat tips



## John Burkholder (Aug 21, 2018)

Just recently bought a slightly older 27' starcraft and would appreciate any tips for winter storage and organization out on the water


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Inboard or outboard?


----------



## John Burkholder (Aug 21, 2018)

fastwater said:


> Inboard or outboard?


I/O


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

John Burkholder said:


> I/O


Okay!
Had it been an outboard, I would help...sorry!
There are those on here that can better instruct you on the winterization process of an I/O better than I.
I'm sure they will answer all your questions.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Pay a reputable shop to winterize it and keep your receipt. One of the few ways there is any chance your insurance company will cover if it goes bad over winter and you end up with a cracked block or other from freezing.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Owned a couple older i/o’s. I used to winterize my own. I don’t remember it being too complicated, but it’s been 15 years ago. I never had any issues as a result of freezing. I do keep insurance on my old pontoon boat and it’s only like $120 a year for around $7000 coverage on boat, motor, trailer and $2000 additional coverage for contents In the event of theft. Those aren’t exact numbers, but boat insurance is pretty cheap


----------



## Live_bait (Sep 25, 2014)

Get a maintenance manual like Clymer that covers your year and make of outdrive. You may need it for many maintenance/repairs other than winterization.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Bite the bullet and put it in heated storage.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Farmhand said:


> Bite the bullet and put it in heated storage.


it is still suggested you winterize as if you read the contract from most heated storage locations, they do not guarantee it will not freeze.

Or like happened to my boat a few years back. I had photos sent to me in late December of my boat sitting outside covered in snow when it was to have been in heated storage by Nov 1. When I traveled the 500miles a week later, it was still sitting outside with the berth open to the weather and my $1000s radar sitting on the table (they pulled from hardtop as thought was too tall - its not). Did I mention it was not even behind any fence. Just sitting in the parking lot... Beware!!! Needless to say, it gets stored elsewhere now. <sorry for the rant>


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

privateer said:


> it is still suggested you winterize as if you read the contract from most heated storage locations, they do not guarantee it will not freeze.
> 
> Or like happened to my boat a few years back. I had photos sent to me in late December of my boat sitting outside covered in snow when it was to have been in heated storage by Nov 1. When I traveled the 500miles a week later, it was still sitting outside with the berth open to the weather and my $1000s radar sitting on the table (they pulled from hardtop as thought was too tall - its not). Did I mention it was not even behind any fence. Just sitting in the parking lot... Beware!!! Needless to say, it gets stored elsewhere now. <sorry for the rant>


That would get me fired up for sure. I started storing in heated storage about 5 years ago. Seems like all the little troubles I had in the spring all went away. Plus i can get in there and work on it during the winter


----------



## John Burkholder (Aug 21, 2018)

fastwater said:


> Okay!
> Had it been an outboard, I would help...sorry!
> There are those on here that can better instruct you on the winterization process of an I/O better than I.
> I'm sure they will answer all your questions.


im sorry, my mistake. it is an inboard


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

You can do it yourself but it takes time and patience. 
Change the oil and filter first. Replace the spark plugs.
You have to get all the water out of the block. There should be drain cocks (maybe two) on both exhaust manifolds as well as beneath the water pump. Run a thin wire thru the opening once drained to make sure there's no blockage. Replace the plugs after draining stops.
Get a winterizing kit which is a 5 gallon jug and a few gallons of RV antifreeze. Connect it to the intakes on the outdrive with a muff and start the engine. This is the time you can fog the engine. You're pretty much done once all the antifreeze is gone. Lastly, change the fuel water separator and you're done.


I use to do it myself for several years after dragging my boat 225 miles and then put it in heated storage.
Not any more though. As mentioned, get a shop to do it. It's less expensive to pay to have it winterized for me.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Forgot to mention, if you have fish well's drain and pour antifreeze in and run the pumps until you see the anti freeze running thru.
If the boat is on a trailer be sure to have the bow higher than the stearn and remove the drain plug. )


----------

